# BCU Pin Out Schematic Needed



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Anyone have or know where I can get a pin out schematic of a BCU without having to pay a fortune or even paying at all?

I'm trying to install a Brandmotion Blind Spot Monitor on my 2018 Cruze Sedan Diesel.
Unfortunately GM uses one feed wire to the bulb for Tail, Brake, Turn and Side marker. 
Nothing is easy anymore. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes I have any schematic.

Gm uses one feed wire for the tail, brake, turn and side marker.

Do you care to explain this? On my 2018 they use normal wires like cars have for decades.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> Yes I have any schematic.
> 
> Gm uses one feed wire for the tail, brake, turn and side marker.
> 
> Do you care to explain this? On my 2018 they use normal wires like cars have for decades.


One bulb for tail, brake and turn signal. The side marker displays throughout the position of the lens when the bulb is illuminated. BCM has outputs for each function that ties into the bulb socket. Can't tap the socket because when the brake comes on or turn signal it will supply the same signal and will not properly function. The Blind spot unit needs individual inputs for individual functions. If I had a turn bulb and tail bulb separately then I can tap each one.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Doesn't teh 2nd gen Cruze have a separate tail and turn bulb? The tail is red and the turn is amber


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Doesn't teh 2nd gen Cruze have a separate tail and turn bulb? The tail is red and the turn is amber


No. Not the sedan. Don't know what the hatchback has. 
One bulb does it all on my 2018 sedan. 
Tail light
Brake light
Turn signal
Side marker

I'll ask again, does anyone have the pin out schematic so I can tap each individual feeds to my Blind side monitor control unit?


----------

